# Nocioni: trade or keep?



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Nocioni is averaging 25 points on 60% shooting over the last three games. 

If he keeps this up the Bulls might have a dilemma. Should they trade him plus other stuff for a quality big or keep him and risk him going elsewhere as a FA?

Or should they trade Deng?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well to get that productive offensive post-player one of them probably has to go.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Deng is my favorite Bull, yet I dont want to think about where this team would be without Nocioni's ability to hit a three.

adding a lowpost scorer...while subtracting Noc -- i dont know that it makes us better.




While trading one of the two SFs seems necessary for a next step, I think it's only an absolutely ideal deal that gets Pax to move one.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Keep. Keep. Keep. Both Nocioni and Deng. They play so well together. Their speed and ability to rebound has remade our starting lineup. I don't see any reason why they can't be our forward tandem for the next five years.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Keep. Keep. Keep. Both Nocioni and Deng. They play so well together. Their speed and ability to rebound has remade our starting lineup. I don't see any reason why they can't be our forward tandem for the next five years.


Because 12 rebounds per game from your forwards is not ideal. Factor in an aging and undersized Wallace, and that frontcourt could be very vulnerable against good and big frontcourts.

Also, it seems to me that the aquisition of Viktor indicates that Paxson might trade one of his SFs. Viktor is a competant enough backup SF.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Because 12 rebounds per game from your forwards is not ideal. Factor in an aging and undersized Wallace, and that frontcourt could be very vulnerable against good and big frontcourts.
> 
> Also, it seems to me that the aquisition of Viktor indicates that Paxson might trade one of his SFs. Viktor is a competant enough backup SF.


I don't buy it. The Celtics announcers said today that a member of the Bulls staff who has been around for many years told them this forward combo is the best the Bulls have had since Chet Walker and Bob Love.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> I don't buy it. The Celtics announcers said today that a member of the Bulls staff who has been around for many years told them this forward combo is the best the Bulls have had since Chet Walker and Bob Love.


I'm not old enough to know those players. Were they better than Pippen - Grant or Pippen - Rodman?


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

Id think one of them will be traded probably in a package for Gasol. Even though Nocioni is the hotter player now if I had to choose I want to keep Deng.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Deng101 said:


> Id think one of them will be traded probably in a package for Gasol. Even though Nocioni is the hotter player now if I had to choose I want to keep Deng.


Memphis has Gay, Warrick and Miller already. Plus, if they're trading Gasol to dump salary, why would they want a FA who's going to earn big bucks?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I don't know what the Bulls source was thinking, but I've never really considered Scottie Pippen a small forward. He was more of basketball player -- hybred combo whatever.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DengNabbit said:


> Deng is my favorite Bull, yet I dont want to think about where this team would be without Nocioni's ability to hit a three.
> 
> adding a lowpost scorer...while subtracting Noc -- i dont know that it makes us better.


Excellent point, and one that I hadn't even really thought about. When Noc and Deng are on the floor together with one or both of Kirk and Gordon, Deng must get more room to slash and move without the ball thanks to the floor spacing that Noc and the guards provide. Without Noc hitting 3s from the PF slot, defenses could clog the middle a bit more, or at least have less fear in providing help when Deng gets the ball on the move.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

I say keep them both, Chapu & deng when playing together complement each other very well. I noticed that ball movement has been alot more smoother since they have both been in the starting lineup. Noch, you could probably sign to a decent not overpriced contract like others would, You can't ask for anything more from noch, he keeps playing hard & doesn't really care if he gets posterized by others he'll try stop you. Deng has shown us very good things & he's still young so there is room for more improvement. If Deng continues to progress, he'll be an all-star soon. 

It's like Pax said he'd like to keep the core intact which included both Deng & noch. Duhon & Gordon you can move as his role has decreased greatly since the change in lineup.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Keep em. trade duhon


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Depends who you are trading for.

I like the looks of this team, other than the C and PF that we are paying 24 million dollars to this season.

Paxson had a very nice draft this off-season.

If the Knicks swap does not go our way we may need to trade Noc or Deng or Gordon for a star big man. Even then though, if TT keeps improving as I think he will, we could be A-OK.

I'd like to keep him. He's a heck of a player.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Depends who you are trading for.
> 
> I like the looks of this team, other than the C and PF that we are paying 24 million dollars to this season.
> 
> ...


That's a fair assessment...you have to give talent to get talent, especially BIG talent. It would be heartbreaking to see either Lu or Noc go, but it might come to that at some point.

If we do trade Noc especially, I sure as hell hope it's to the West. I can't imagine how much of a thorn in our sides he'd be to play against.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I think the issue here is not only whether or not we want to keep him but whether or not he wants to stay. If Thomas is the PF of the future, will Nocioni sign here to be a backup? Will the Bulls pay him the money it will take to keep him here as a backup?

And then, if Nocioni is signed for big bucks to be a backup, does Gordon leave?

Of course, there is no guaruntee that Thomas will start. However if say the Bucks offer Nocioni 10 million per and a starting job at his best position (SF), will he turn that deal down to sign for less and the chance of being a backup?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Id rather look to trade Gordon if I was them.... Nocioni will fill in for the shooting that Gordon gave you, you can package him with maybe Duhon and get a nice PF.... then run


PG - Hinrich
SG - Deng
SF - Nocioni
PF - (whoever Gordon is traded for)
C - Wallace


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

This is sort of a no-brainer. When was the last time Nocioni played poorly in a meaningful game? He claims he did last summer in the international tournament, but I didn't see that.

As a Bull, he has played like an all-star when the games were important, and very well (with enthusiasm) at all other times... OK there was that game in San Antonio a few weeks ago where he and the other Argentinians were hung over, but let's overlook that one.

Anyway, you keep clutch players unless you like having regrets.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

such sweet thunder said:


> Keep. Keep. Keep. Both Nocioni and Deng. They play so well together. Their speed and ability to rebound has remade our starting lineup. I don't see any reason why they can't be our forward tandem for the next five years.


Aren't you forgetting Tyrus? I was under the impression that long-term, our forward tandem would most likely be Deng and Thomas. Or Nocioni and Thomas, but I'd think that Thomas will be starting at one F for us next year, or if not then the year after. 

Personally, I'd keep them both, but if I had to trade one of Noc or Deng, it'd be Noc, cause Deng has so much greater athleticism and more versatility IMO. Noc is just one of those guys that just gets it done, though I have no idea how lol. I think that right now, you hold off on making any trades, unless it's for a guy with HUGE post potential. I think that with our personell we could just run a spread offense, up-tempo, fast-breaking, high-pressure defense style..basically what we have now. Run the team that way until we're able to grab a big post presence....I suspect in next year's draft we'll grab a true center, unless there is a F or G that is much better at our pick. I'd hold off till after the draft next year to make any trades...cause we might not have to give up anyone if the right guy is available during the draft. 

And on Scottie, he was a "point-forward". So he basically had a forward's body, but point guard skills and shooting guard athleticism. It would be nice if Deng would turn out like him, or Durant if we get a shot at him in the draft. A guy like Pip is an extremely valuable key to a team. 

As I said in another thread, it's possible that we could play Deng and Thomas along with Durant....but if we kept Noc and got a C in the draft instead, we could play Deng, Thomas and Noc all together if Deng is able to play some SG.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> we could play Deng, Thomas and Noc all together if Deng is able to play some SG.


Negative on Deng at the 2.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Deng must be 6'10" now. In a few years he could hit 245. He needs to work on a low post game the next few years. Many 4's in this league are not post players. I think Deng could work on a post game and combine it with what he does now. He looks to me to have the ability.

There is no way we should trade Noc. The guy provides too many intangibles, and is now providing consistent scoring. There must be a stat for charges taken. Nocioni must be among the league leaders. Can anyone find this stat?

Also agree that Noc does it in the big games, while I am not putting Deng in that category yet. I think you keep them both and try to develop some low post game for Deng.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Personally, I'd rather not trade anyone. I like our players, we're playing well right now, and everyone is young and will continue to improve. So far no one has convinced me that there's an available player who would be worth two or more major assets. Guys like Garnett or Pierce give a two or maybe three year window to a team that is currently set up to contend very season for the next five or six years. Young star players like Bosh or Carmelo are not available in trades. Gasol is the best suggestion I've heard and the Grizzlies' owner just angrily declared that he's absolutely not available. Even if he was I'm just not all that excited about parting with two or three of our best assets for a borderline All-Star. 

One of the only arguments in favor of overpaying like that is filling a desperate need. Right now the Bulls have young players to play ever role except C and a low post scorer (assuming Tyrus doesn't eventually fit that role) and there's a chance that hole can be filled with the NY pick. The problematic assumption that everyone seems to have is that a winning team needs to be perfectly balanced with a high calliber player to fit every single role. This simply isn't true. Who was the dominant low post scorer during the second half of the dynasty? Luc Longley? It may be important to have a low post threat on offense to draw double teams and help spread the offense but there's no reason that player has to be a star. Sweetney is capable of drawing a double team down low. 

All of that said, if for whatever reason - I don't see why it would ever have to come to this - the team is forced to choose between Deng and Nocioni, you just can't trade Deng. While I don't feel as strongly about it as most people, it would be nice to have a star calliber player and Deng is by far the best shot right now. He's still at least four or five years away from his prime. If he can add just on or two PPG each year, he'll eventually reach the mid twenties. Noc on the other hand is a full six years older and as valuable as he is right now, doesn't figure to improve all that much during the rest of his career. Assuming Tyrus becomes an impact player or the NY pick eventually turns into a high calliber F/C, Noc could be a great sixth man if necessary. Energy, defense, and the perimeter shooting for 25-30 MPG would be very valuable if he didn't have a problem with the role.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

McBulls said:


> This is sort of a no-brainer. When was the last time Nocioni played poorly in a meaningful game? He claims he did last summer in the international tournament, but I didn't see that.
> 
> As a Bull, he has played like an all-star when the games were important, and very well (with enthusiasm) at all other times... OK there was that game in San Antonio a few weeks ago where he and the other Argentinians were hung over, but let's overlook that one.
> 
> Anyway, you keep clutch players unless you like having regrets.


:clap2:


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> I like the looks of this team, other than the C and PF that *we *are paying 24 million dollars to this season.


lol, what'chu me WE kemosabe????? 

how the bull spends its money is of no consequence to me as long as my cellular doesn't ring and reinsdorf is trolling for $$ to help subsidize their moves. and no, nocioni should not be traded...

wallace and brown will be fine.:meditate:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Depends who you are trading for.
> 
> I like the looks of this team, other than the C and PF that we are paying 24 million dollars to this season.
> 
> ...


Wow. That is the most positive k4e post I can remember in a long time.

Something MUST be going right.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

If I had to choose one, it would definitely be Deng (our best all-around player at this point), but I want to keep both and we should. 

Will we keep them both? Not a chance.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I would prefer to keep Deng, but it would really hurt if we lost Noc. Noc can hit the 3, drive to the basket, take a charge, and provide a level of toughness that the team needs. For me, I probably have the most fun watching him play.


Hinrich, Thabo
Gordon, Thabo
Lu, Tyrus
Noc, Tyrus
Wallace, 2007 draft pick

I can see that rotation working for the next few years. As Wallace ages, the 2007 pick's role will increase. I can also see Noc moving in to the super-sub 6th man role depending on the rate of Tyrus's development.

If we're going to deal, I see Duhon, the 2007 pick, and Gordon as the likely candidates to be moved at this point.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> how the bull spends its money is of no consequence to me as long as my cellular doesn't ring and reinsdorf is trolling for $$ to help subsidize their moves. and no, nocioni should not be traded...


1.) I am a paying customer. (granted, its only enough to pay for maybe 1-2 minutes of Ben Wallace regular season pay.) 

2.) We follow a team that operates in a league with a salary cap and under an owner who put a fairly strict budget for the GM to operate under.

How the money is spent is important.



> wallace and brown will be fine.:meditate:


Wallace is supposed to be *great*.... an all-star... the DPOY. Not just "fine." PJ is damn near useless expect for a few spurts of production.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

If there is a consolidation trade, one of Deng and Nocioni will have to go-- likely Deng because he is younger and better. I could be wrong, but I am guessing that Thomas' stock is not very high around the league, despite being the 4th pick in the draft, because of his rawness. And, obviously, trading Thomas while his stock is low is not an option. Given that one of our small forwards has to go, that leaves Deng.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng and Nocioni have been our best, most consistent players this season. I can't picture the Bulls w/o Noch. Just...can't do it.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> Keep. Keep. Keep. Both Nocioni and Deng. They play so well together. Their speed and ability to rebound has remade our starting lineup. I don't see any reason why they can't be our forward tandem for the next five years.


Yes I agree! Everyone looks at thier size but not thier talent and skills!

Sure pull a Pax and Jerry and get rid of our best young talent!:no:


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Paxon won't trade either Deng or Noc. No way. Of course unless, unless it is a blockbuster deal. In that case, anybody in our roster could be included. Even KH or Grodon.

Barring blockbuster deal, I just can't see Paxon trading any of thosw two. At all. Besides, they play together one heck of ballgames lately.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BTW, Nocioni is having a MRI on his hip today.

Let's hope everything is OK.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> BTW, Nocioni is having a MRI on his hip today.
> 
> Let's hope everything is OK.



as usual...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Zach Randolph...like him or not....still makes a ton a sense in Chicago. He has a great attitude, his knee is all but completely healed, no one can stop him offensively and he is at least trying on defense. PJ Brown and either Deng or Nocioni for Zach is a decent trade for both teams.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> I think the issue here is not only whether or not we want to keep him but whether or not he wants to stay. If Thomas is the PF of the future, will Nocioni sign here to be a backup? Will the Bulls pay him the money it will take to keep him here as a backup?


This is the issue. 

I hold steadfast to the theory that Tyrus, Nocioni and Lu will not all be retained. They won't all want to play together forever, nor should they be expected to. They will always be stepping on each other's minutes and they'll get tired of it. 

Not to mention what most certainly will be another young big in the 2007 draft or an established big traded for (a trade which would likely include one of those three).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DengNabbit said:


> as usual...


You know what's a downer? Reading posts that just take issue with other people who are busy contributing useful information (that I didn't know at least) to the site.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> You know what's a downer? Reading posts that just take issue with other people who are busy contributing useful information (that I didn't know at least) to the site.


...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Zach Randolph...like him or not....still makes a ton a sense in Chicago. He has a great attitude, his knee is all but completely healed, no one can stop him offensively and he is at least trying on defense. PJ Brown and either Deng or Nocioni for Zach is a decent trade for both teams.


Sign me up, I've been pulling for this move since the offseason.

C Wallace
F Randolph / Thomas
F Deng / Khyrapa
G Gordon / Sefolosha
G Hinrich / Duhon

= ECF ATLEAST

C Pryzbilla / Magloire
F Aldridge
F Nocioni / Outlaw
G Roy / Webster
G Jack / Dixon


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The ROY said:


> Sign me up, I've been pulling for this move since the offseason.
> 
> C Wallace
> F Randolph / Thomas
> ...



With Nocioni Portland would undoubtably want a pick as well.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

superdave said:


> I can't picture the Bulls w/o Noch. Just...can't do it.


Same. Every team needs a guy like Noc. He's been so huge for us the last couple years, it's hard to imagine a Bulls team without him.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> You know what's a downer? Reading posts that just take issue with other people who are busy contributing useful information (that I didn't know at least) to the site.


wasnt taking issue, just pointing out that it seemed like something she wouldve said


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

plus i mean, you know, she's..hot.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

i think we have to keep him,because he's one of the rare est player's in the league if not the rare est,because of his toughness,and ablity to shoot,and play D.I think though many team's would drool at an oppertunity to trade for him if that ever happened,and i think pax know's this,but he's stuck because if u trade him u lose your heart and soul of your team,and a lot of toughness,and any chances of getting past the 1st round or winning a championship this year or year's on.I think unless we get a star player back for noc i don't see us being a good team without,plus he fit's so perfectly and is skiles and pax system.

I feel though that in Free agency he will comand a lot of dollar's and team's will lose to sign and trade for him,but if he take's a pay cut or doesn't demand too much money i expect him to be back and locked up for a few more year's,or at least Signed and traded for some quality player's in return.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> This is the issue.
> 
> I hold steadfast to the theory that Tyrus, Nocioni and Lu will not all be retained. They won't all want to play together forever, nor should they be expected to. They will always be stepping on each other's minutes and they'll get tired of it.
> 
> Not to mention what most certainly will be another young big in the 2007 draft or an established big traded for (a trade which would likely include one of those three).


It will be the issue, but I'm not sure it's the issue right now. Often times it's better to wait to make decisions until when you need to make them. Tyrus has a long way to go before he's ready to start on other teams -- let alone our team. Tyrus has some serious skill development that must be done too; I mean, I guess what I'm trying to say is that he isn't Thabo.  I'm not sure if you are even arguing ths, but it's way premature to talk about moving Deng or Noc to clear space.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Some of you are living in a Dream World. There's NO WAY we keep BOTH Noc AND Deng without trading either Gordon, Thomas, or both. One or two of them are leaving. ANd this might be as good a time as any to trade them, while (with the exception of Gordon) their value is extremely high. Thomas is untouchable AFAIAC.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Jack McCallum would rather have Udonis Haslem:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/jack_mccallum/12/05/choosing.sides/index.html



> Andres Nocioni and Udonis Haslem, power forwards for the Chicago Bulls and Miami Heat, respectively, have different styles. Nocioni is a typically versatile Argentine, able to play out on the floor, shoot threes, keep the ball moving, etc., while Haslem is a close-to-the-basket hard-hat. But much of the grit for their respective teams comes from these power forwards, both tough-minded, I'm-not-backing-down-from-anyone type of players.
> 
> Shortly after he helped Argentina win the gold medal in the 2004 Olympics, Nocioni burst upon the NBA and made an immediate impact with his gung-ho style. Haslem, by contrast, made an impression by degrees, often getting lost (literally) in the shadow of Shaquille O'Neal and the brilliance of Dwyane Wade. Teams routinely played off him to double-team O'Neal, and Haslem was frustrated when he couldn't convert.
> 
> ...


It's not really a good comparison because they are different players. Nocioni can play 2 positions, Haslem can only play one. Nocioni is much more skilled, and Haslem is bigger. Ultimately, I strongly prefer Nocioni, but maybe I'm a homer?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> It will be the issue, but I'm not sure it's the issue right now. Often times it's better to wait to make decisions until when you need to make them. Tyrus has a long way to go before he's ready to start on other teams -- let alone our team. Tyrus has some serious skill development that must be done too; I mean, I guess what I'm trying to say is that he isn't Thabo.  I'm not sure if you are even arguing ths, but it's way premature to talk about moving Deng or Noc to clear space.


I don't see having three quality forwards as an issue. You can give them 32 minutes each at the forward spots. And like you pointed out, it's going to take some time (2 years) before TT is even challenging for that amount of minutes.

If we get a post orientated big next year, he can back up Wallace for a year or two and then start taking minutes off Wallace as/if he declines some. Having players have to beat out others for time is a good thing.

It's going to be a good problem to have in two years, if Noc, Deng and TT all warrent 36 minutes a night and they have to "take it for the team" and only play 32 minutes. And if Wallace and his understudy are competing for minutes.

I'm more concerned about the minute crunch in the back court. But again it's a good problem to have. The only question mark there is would Ben be excepting of his role but I think alot of that could just be media beat up.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DengNabbit said:


> plus i mean, you know, she's..hot.


I'd do her. But then again, I'm a very desperate man. I meant married. I'm a very married man. :yay:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> Some of you are living in a Dream World. There's NO WAY we keep BOTH Noc AND Deng without trading either Gordon, Thomas, or both. One or two of them are leaving. ANd this might be as good a time as any to trade them, while (with the exception of Gordon) their value is extremely high. Thomas is untouchable AFAIAC.


We can wait until next offseason or even next season to trade one away. Its all depends on the Bulls and their commitment to winning the big prize. Out of Deng, Nocioni, Gordon and Thomas, I see Gordon as the #1 option for Pax to trade (thinking ala Pax).


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I think Deng and Noc can co-exist....at least until TT matures...could be in 2 years, could be next month


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Just a quick update.


Randolph had 31 points and 13 rebounds against the Pistons tonight, and absolutely abused every player the Piston's threw at him. Aldridge by the way had his first double double with 11/11 and a blocked shot FYI


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> 
> Randolph had 31 points and 13 rebounds against the Pistons tonight, and absolutely abused every player the Piston's threw at him. Aldridge by the way had his first double double with 11/11 and a blocked shot FYI


Aldridge was the guy I wanted at #2. How has he looked to you so far, and what do you see his potential upside as? Best case scenerio I saw him as pre-draft was about an 18ppg and 11rpg guy. I have yet to see him so far this year as I haven't been able to catch any Portland games so far.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Here's one:

What if Thomas is serious about wanting to be a SF? Where does this leave Deng?


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

Keep both

trade for luis scola and problem is solved. :yay:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> Aldridge was the guy I wanted at #2. How has he looked to you so far, and what do you see his potential upside as? Best case scenerio I saw him as pre-draft was about an 18ppg and 11rpg guy. I have yet to see him so far this year as I haven't been able to catch any Portland games so far.




I thought Aldridge would really struggle this year, but he hasn't. Everyone talked about him needing to get stronger to play against the NBA bigs and all. Then he hurt his shoulder and couldn't lift weights, so I thought he would be playing spot minutes in garbage time frankly. He is an extremely active player, who rebounds way better than I thought he would. He has a great jump shot, but hasn't shown any low post game to speak of at this point. He seems to be an exceptional defender and a good shot blocker. In time I think he'll be a 20/10 guy. I realize he'll have his "rookie ups and downs", but overall I think he'll do very well this season. 

I think Tyrus Thomas however will end up better at some point. 

Here's some things about him.

1. Trainer says he is flat out the hardest worker on the team in the weight room
2. Assistant coaches say he is one of the smartest players on the team and the hardest worker
3. Was the second fastest player on the roster in sprint drills


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I thought Aldridge would really struggle this year, but he hasn't. Everyone talked about him needing to get stronger to play against the NBA bigs and all. Then he hurt his shoulder and couldn't lift weights, so I thought he would be playing spot minutes in garbage time frankly. He is an extremely active player, who rebounds way better than I thought he would. He has a great jump shot, but hasn't shown any low post game to speak of at this point. He seems to be an exceptional defender and a good shot blocker. In time I think he'll be a 20/10 guy. I realize he'll have his "rookie ups and downs", but overall I think he'll do very well this season.
> 
> I think Tyrus Thomas however will end up better at some point.
> 
> ...


And what was your Z-Bo comment all about? I mean, are you guys open to trading him? Any rumours over there?


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

garnett said:


> Here's one:
> 
> What if Thomas is serious about wanting to be a SF? Where does this leave Deng?



from what i've seen from TT in the early going, he has responded to specific challenges from Skiles, and has shown he'll do what the team wants, just so he can be out on the floor.

i dont know if that dream scenario will last forever, but it tells me that TT will let himself be molded into a full out PF this year.

plus there's too many good ballhandling wings on this team for him to be able to do much of that anyway. unless it's garbage time, he'll always be along side either Luol or Noc.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

El Chapu said:


> And what was your Z-Bo comment all about? I mean, are you guys open to trading him? Any rumours over there?




I honestly think if the Blazers could get a high quality SF they would make a deal in a heartbeat. Every once in awhile there are some rumblings about Zach, right now Magloire's name is mentioned a lot however. I think when we get closer to the trade deadline and teams that could go deep into the playoofs with...probably the best low post scorer in the game....we'll see a deal made for Zach. Chicago which has Deng seems like an obvious destination for him. You guys need a PF who can score and rebound, and we need a SF.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I'd keep Nocioni and Deng and Thomas. Thomas is a PF. He doesn't have to play with his back to the basket. He's not the solution to our low post scoring problem. But we are going to need him down the line. What I want from him is mid range jumper, rebound, blocks, Kenyon Martin level low post game.

We have a draft pick and PJ Brown expiring contract to address our low post scoring problem. We don't need to push the panic button and start trading now. We're not a championship contender yet, but we're not that bad too. We'll make it to the at least ECSF this year. And we're going to keep getting better with this group of guys and all the draft pick and FA opportunities that we have. We're in a good shape talent and salary cap wise. As long as we have those two, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I think we can keep noc or at least wait till the summer time to sign and trade him as we done with EC,and JC,where i have no idea.Still though we can somewhat afford noc,deng and gordan for at least 1 more year because ben and deng ext if they both sign them won't run until after next season. also sweet's p.j deal's are long gone by then which could save us some money.and big ben deal gets smaller,and i think kirk has the same type of deal just in that case.Also duhon deal run's out this summer which can save us even more money.TT we shouldn't have to worry about for 3 or 4 year's and i doubt his money will effect us to much,as might not the rookie we pick up this year from the knick pick.Now even if i'm wrong and all of these things become costly remember we are chi which is a major market and JK is a rich man with 2 winning team's that sell out often i think he could afford a slight tax if we have to go over,because remember he said he would go over the tax thershold if we had a winner,and i think i would hold him to that as a fan,and pax's as a gm.So i think everyone who's here will be back next year including little ben,and noc,duhon might leave for a starting spot on anther team.Other wise don't worry we can afford to keep both noc and deng,and don't forget the cap increase a few million every year,so that too would help us in staying under the cap.Plus i don't think pax is doubt and would ever let noc go he's too valuable.


----------

